# Site for Snow Depth Tracking?



## dfcarlso (May 5, 2011)

I charge my commercial accounts based on 3 inch increments and I am looking for a good site that tracks snowfall depth by city/town and specifically in Fairfield County, CT. My goal, is to be able to provide a full breakout during each billing, beyond simply a reported news number.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Be-careful of using official sites.They figure snow totals differently. I live a mile from the airport and that is the official site. We had snow over the weekend they came up with 4 inches but we were over 8-10 if you were to measure it yourself.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

grandview;1686714 said:


> Be-careful of using official sites.They figure snow totals differently. I live a mile from the airport and that is the official site. We had snow over the weekend they came up with 4 inches but we were over 8-10 if you were to measure it yourself.


Bingo! I used to live about a mile from the Nws office in Chanhassen,MN and mine were normally different from theirs.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I go off of what is on the ground at the site not any weather station. They are all over the place. Saying .5 inch and I have 2" and so on. Come to think of it can't ever remember when they have had more. Oh I did cut off the first inch of my ruler.


----------



## NortheastSNO (Dec 9, 2013)

Weather man= Best Job in the World... You get paid to guess and be wrong.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

NortheastSNO;1686825 said:


> Weather man= Best Job in the World... You get paid to guess and be wrong.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, a 6 inch difference in one mile is alot


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

gc3;1686858 said:


> Wow, a 6 inch difference in one mile is alot


Not in lake effect areas.


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

maxwellp;1686768 said:


> I go off of what is on the ground at the site not any weather station. They are all over the place. Saying .5 inch and I have 2" and so on. Come to think of it can't ever remember when they have had more. Oh I did cut off the first inch of my ruler.


From my contract: "1. Both trigger depth and billed depth of snow removed will be measured either by the contractor at the pavement, not to include drifts or by official reporting from the Dane County Airport, whichever is higher."

I hedge my bets.


----------



## dfcarlso (May 5, 2011)

Appreciate all the quick responses and feedback. I thought I was crazy for simply using a yardstick in the lots, but it is a bit more logical then basing it off of someone else's measurement I guess.


----------

